# Eingeprägter Strom



## Klaus123 (7 Oktober 2015)

Was versteht man unter einem eingeprägten Strom ?
Wer es weiß bitte verständlich und einfach erklären  
Bitte keine Links zu komplexen Antworten da ich diese nicht verstehe.

MfG


----------



## bike (7 Oktober 2015)

Also wenn die Grundlagen der Elektrotechnik nicht verstehst, was soll dann die Frage nach dem eingeprägten Strom?
Denkst du es macht Spaß für dich etwas zu schreiben, das du so und so nicht verstehst?

Hier kannst du die Beschreibung und Definition lesen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elektrischer_Strom
 und wenn du nicht lesen kannst, dann lass es dir vorlesen.
Und wenn du es nicht verstehst, dann lass es bleiben


bike


----------



## rostiger Nagel (7 Oktober 2015)

Ich erkläre es mal anders:




Egal wie sehr der Herr Ohm zieht oder der Herr Volt tritt, 
der Herr Ampere wird nicht Dünner.


----------



## norustnotrust (8 Oktober 2015)

Bei einer Konstantstromquelle (ua) spricht man von eingeprägtem Strom. Das heißt sie liefert einen konstanten Strom bei nahezu beliebiger Spannung. Das steht im Gegensatz zu den alltäglich gebräuchlichen Konstantspannungsquellen (Batterie, deine Steckdosen) die eine konstante Spannung liefern und den Strom der sich auf Grund des Widerstandes "einstellt".


----------

